# Mail email import .emlx files



## djp_phillips (Jun 6, 2008)

Is there a way to import .emlx (email files) from the Library > Mail > .emlx into the Mail program? Up until now I could only open one by one these emails from the icons in the folder (after I changed computer, I took my emails)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 9, 2008)

I use _emlx to mbox Converte_r.


----------



## fredeni (Dec 4, 2009)

Thread is a bit old, but since Google popped it up rather high in the results, I thought I'd share what I did to directly import .emlx message:


 Quit Mail;
 Placed my .emlx message into the wanted mailbox (Inbox, Sent, Draft) under ~/Library/Mail/POP-myemailaddress/ ;
 Renamed the .emlx message to 999999.emlx to avoid possible conflicts;
 Opened Mail;
 Selected said mailbox in Mail;
 Selected menu Mailbox->Rebuild;

That's it.  After rebuild, which took a minute or two (large mailbox), message was there.  In the Library folder, I could also see that it was renamed by the index rebuild process.


Hope this might help someone,  



FD


----------

